# Cargador baterias secas para automovil



## golumx (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola compañeros de hobby, me encuentro dandole vueltas a un problemilla que tengo. Soy topografo y para alimentar mis equipos en campo empleo baterias secas de plomo, la cuestion es que las cargo por la noche en casa y me duran toda la jornada de trabajo, salvo excepciones que por exigencias especiales del trabajo a realizar o que no han cargado bien, me quedo tirado a mitad de jornada. Habia pensado que como voy a equipar al vehiculo con una segunda bateria (una optima) para alimentar el ordenador o lo que se tercie con un conversor de corriente 12v DC -220v AC, para poder llevar una bateria siempre a plena carga poner tambien una cargador para mis baterias, pero me parece un gasto absurdo de energia el convertirla a 220v para luego volver a pasar a 12v (teoricos), por eso estoy buscando una esquema que me haga esta funcion pero no encuentro nada y estoy pensando en diseñar uno desde cero, pero tengo muchas lagunas por eso os pido vuestra ayuna. 
Por ahora se que voy ha hacer descargas profundas de mis baterias por lo que debo cargarlas a 2.4v por celda, en mi caso 14.4v, con una intensidad de carga 0.2C (dependiendo de lo indicado por el fabricante), hasta que llega a un 105% de la capacidad nominal y a partir de este momento someterla a 2.27v por celda o sea en mi caso a 13.62v para evitar la descarga a 0.1C. Dada la complejidad del sistema habia pensado emplear un micro para controlar todo el proceso.
En mi cabeza por que ni siquiera he hecho un esquemilla, el micro conmutaria dos circuitos para las dos fases de carga por medio de un rele y por medio de otro rele aislar la bateria para, por medio de un divisor de tension y una entrada analogica del pic conocer el estado de carga de la bateria y conmutar la fase de carga adecuada. Mi mayor problema es la parte analogica del circuito. Creo que en una primera fase habria que construir un elevador de tension  y por medio de un LM317 controlar la intensidad de carga, pero no tengo ni idea de como hacer el elevador de tension, lo que he descubierto hasta ahora es que necesito conectar y desconectar una bobina por medio de un transistor ( dependiendo de la potencia un FET) y por medio de un condensador estabilizarla pero no tengo ni idea de como hacer esto. Por favor ¿me podeis ilustrar con las nociones basicas y enlaces donde lo aclaren?. Gracias de antemano, seguire buscando informacion e ire comentando mis progresos.


----------

